# Size of Mongoose bikes



## szanda (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I'm going to buy a new full and i'm really interested in goose teocali super, the problem is, that only available size is M. I've read a few posts about that mongoose M bikes are a bit "larger" than other brands M's. I'm 182cm tall (5,971feet; sry i am from cz, so this is number from calculator). Do you think that M size will be enough for me? Thanks in advance.

(sorry for my poor english)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I suggest you just ride a few and find out what fits you. some people like a bike that others would consider "too big" or "too small" for them. you'll never know until you try it.


----------



## szanda (Apr 26, 2011)

And that is the problem, I dont have any shop with teocali/khyber in stock around my place, so I am buying it online...


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

szanda said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm going to buy a new full and i'm really interested in goose teocali super, the problem is, that only available size is M. I've read a few posts about that mongoose M bikes are a bit "larger" than other brands M's. I'm 182cm tall (5,971feet; sry i am from cz, so this is number from calculator). Do you think that M size will be enough for me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> (sorry for my poor english)


@ nearly 5'11" (182 X .394 = 71.7") you should be able to ride an "M".

Unless you are all torso W/short legs.

What is your inseam length? (again multiply cm X .394 for us Creatons that are still using the ridiculous "inperiel system)

Inseam length is more relevant than total hieght.


----------



## ridewiththedarkside (Jan 5, 2007)

szanda said:


> And that is the problem, I dont have any shop with teocali/khyber in stock around my place, so I am buying it online...


You should be just fine on a medium. I had a large, and it was actually too small for me, Im 6'2 though.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I am 5'11 3/4" and I ride a large. I am all torso with shorter legs. A medium for me was too small. This may vary though, depending on the bike/manufacturer. I think that everyone is a little different when it comes to what size fits them the best. It should feel right to you.


----------



## szanda (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks all for your advices.Ill try to find another bike, something i can try before buy. I'm not going to spend 2200$ for a bike that doesn't(don't, won't; I don't how to say that  ) fit me.


----------



## ridewiththedarkside (Jan 5, 2007)

szanda said:


> Thanks all for your advices.Ill try to find another bike, something i can try before buy. I'm not going to spend 2200$ for a bike that doesn't(don't, won't; I don't how to say that  ) fit me.


You can also just look at the website, grab the geometry and then check out some bikes around you with similar numbers.


----------



## Boerg (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm 6'0" with a 35" inseam. It seems to fit me. I could probably ride either a M or L but bought a used medium due to a great price. My thinking was to buy a L frame if the M tuned out to be incompatible. So far I don't plan to change.



szanda said:


> Thanks all for your advices.Ill try to find another bike, something i can try before buy. I'm not going to spend 2200$ for a bike that doesn't(don't, won't; I don't how to say that  ) fit me.


----------

